# My semi-restored Elgin :)



## Bicycle Belle (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't know quite how to classify my Elgin. She's not a true resto nor is she a true custom. I'm guessing somewhere in the middle. All her parts are original Elgin parts with the exception of the rims, tires and grips. I modified the rims to work with a skiptooth sprocket.
She's nearly done and I thought I'd post a few photos of her progress!





















Thanks to all the members here and on RRB who sold me the parts I needed. I started with just the frame and went from there.


----------



## Boris (Jun 30, 2012)

Beautiful job on your bike, ma'am.


----------



## vincev (Jun 30, 2012)

I like!While not a resto it might be refurbished?


----------



## bricycle (Jun 30, 2012)

Grand job Belle!!!!!


----------



## Rambler (Jun 30, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## then8j (Jun 30, 2012)

Great pin striping it really adds the finishing touch and detail!
You should paint the light the same color as the fender then pin stripe the edges.

Over all it looks amazing, doesn't make you feel good all over when you stare at it every time you walk by it......


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Jun 30, 2012)

That's beautiful, I agree about the light, a little stripe of red.

Nice work.


----------



## tailhole (Jun 30, 2012)

Looks great, let's ride!


----------



## Boris (Jun 30, 2012)

Is that the bathroom door off in the distance. If so, you could ride your bike to the bathroom (but I'm sure you already know that).


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you all for the nice words. I thought about painting the light red actually but I cannot paint that particular one. It is actually a NOS front load complete with box and it wasn't cheap. So it will stay as is. I do however have another front load in used condition I wouldn't mind painting.
Boris...the door i the distance is the garage door and you go through the pantry to get to it. I have ridden a bike in that room and it was nearly a disaster. Of course it was a bike with 28" and this one is only 26" so maybe I'll give it another shot!


----------



## slick (Jun 30, 2012)

Miss Belle, I am EXTREMELY Impressed!! Thought came out beautiful! Not as if i had any doubt, i'm just saying i would ride that till the wheels fall off and would love to have that in my collection! Very well excuted for sure. I actually like the light the bright white. It pops off the tires quite well. So i'm glad you have my bike done for me to cruise up and down the Miami beach the next time i come to Florida.


----------



## Scott Ritchie (Jun 30, 2012)

very nice job


----------



## Boris (Jul 1, 2012)

Bicycle Belle said:


> Boris...the door i the distance is the garage door and you go through the pantry to get to it. I have ridden a bike in that room and it was nearly a disaster.!




Was that following an episode of "So You think You Can Ride?"


----------



## jwm (Jul 1, 2012)

I think resto-mod would be the term. We could use a formal taxonomy of bikes to avoid this sort of semantic inexactitude. Whatever you would choose to call it, that is one fine piece of work. You should bring it to Long Beach CA, and ride with us at Cyclone Coaster.  Please don't let Dave goad you into trying to ride the bike in the house.
Oh, and Dave should come to Long Beach also.
As long as he doesn't ride in the house.

JWM


----------



## Gary Mc (Jul 1, 2012)

I agree, it is a really great resto-mod!!!!!!!  Great job & cool Elgin!!!!!!!  Gary Mc


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Jul 1, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> Was that following an episode of "So You think You Can Ride?"



It was simply a case of too much bike and too little house. The Elgin is smaller so I'm going to give it a shot... I'll keep you posted on the results.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Jul 1, 2012)

jwm said:


> I think resto-mod would be the term. We could use a formal taxonomy of bikes to avoid this sort of semantic inexactitude. Whatever you would choose to call it, that is one fine piece of work. You should bring it to Long Beach CA, and ride with us at Cyclone Coaster.  Please don't let Dave goad you into trying to ride the bike in the house.
> Oh, and Dave should come to Long Beach also.
> As long as he doesn't ride in the house.
> 
> JWM



"Resto-mod"
I like that term and have promptly applied for TM rights....please refrain from using it without permission! 
I've run with scissors in the house so riding a bike in the house will be nothing..I like to live dangerously. Sometimes.
Seriously though..thank you everyone for the nice words..it means a lot.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 1, 2012)

Really nice lookin'...I am partial to the joints and curves on the prewar MOH bicycle frames.
If you want to use the bell, it needs to be on the left side for your thumb.
Only 2 changes I would consider making...add an Elgin script to the tank and paint the fenderlight red...other than that and even if not, nicely done.
Chris


----------



## Oldbikes (Jul 1, 2012)

Fine job, looks great!  Speaking of the bell, the cross would have been painted red originally, and it would really match the rest of the bike nicely!


----------



## Buster1 (Jul 1, 2012)

Nice!!!!!  Love the colors!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jul 1, 2012)

Great job,You gotta be proud of yourself.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Nice job! I have a Miss America variant that I hope to get to later this year and I hope it turns out half as nice. V/r Shawn


----------



## serg (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks for the photos, very nice work!


----------



## MR D (Jul 6, 2012)

This thread is why I love coming here. Seeing these older bicycles being treated this way, and getting all the help makes this a wonderful hobby.

People that take pride in putting in a little effort to make such things enjoyable for everyone...that's the ticket. 

Great job, Belle. I wish we could ride side by side...I would feel just as proud about the job you've done. I'd say...yup, I know the lady who did this fine work!

If I had a bike like that, I wouldn't be ashamed to carry around the before pictures (maybe now a days on a phone...hint hint).


Awesome, simply awesome. Thanks for sharing your work.

Mr D


----------



## OldRider (Jul 6, 2012)

Simply stunning Belle! I have dreams of my little collection looking half that good


----------



## vincev (Jul 6, 2012)

Belle,everything is so clean and organized in your pictures!Unlike many of us male members! I see no dirt,rust,newspapers,etc!Oh by the way  there is something white on your floor to the right to your front wheel.Could you please pick it up? It bothers me.


----------



## OldRider (Jul 6, 2012)

vincev said:


> Belle,everything is so clean and organized in your pictures!Unlike many of us male members! I see no dirt,rust,newspapers,etc!Oh by the way  there is something white on your floor to the right to your front wheel.Could you please pick it up? It bothers me.




That might be Boris's bellybutton lint.


----------



## Boris (Jul 6, 2012)

vincev said:


> There is something white on your floor to the right to your front wheel.




That's her front tooth from the near disaster that she mentioned earlier.


----------



## vincev (Jul 6, 2012)

Tell us Belle "what is it?" I'm not sure old rider if snakes have belly buttons.Do you have one Boris?? So many unanswered questions.


----------



## OldRider (Jul 6, 2012)

hahaha Vince, you and Boris rock!


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 6, 2012)

Looks really nice, I like the colors a lot, tho' your original butter cream would have been pretty too 

Darcie


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Jul 6, 2012)

*The answers you seek...*

First I want to say thank you everyone for the nice positive responses and constructive criticism. I moved the bell to the correct side (duh on me) and I will be painting another of my delta lights red and seeing if I like that better on the front fender.

Now as to the question of what's on the floor. It is not my tooth nor is it anyone's belly button lint. It is in fact a bit of a paper towel that my little dog Chin Chin tore up. I left it on the floor after wiping off the chainguard on the bike and he made short work of it.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Jul 6, 2012)

Nickinator said:


> Looks really nice, I like the colors a lot, tho' your original butter cream would have been pretty too
> 
> Darcie




Darcie the "Miss America" is butter yellow and white. Hopefully she'll be done soon.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Jul 6, 2012)

vincev said:


> Belle,everything is so clean and organized in your pictures!Unlike many of us male members! I see no dirt,rust,newspapers,etc!Oh by the way  there is something white on your floor to the right to your front wheel.Could you please pick it up? It bothers me.




Vince...I cleaned up for the pictures lol. My workspace looks as bad as everyone elses and even worse than some. I have boxes and odds and ends all over the place though I will say I've organized it for the most part now.

I have since picked up the piece of paper towel


----------



## vincev (Jul 6, 2012)

thanks Belle for clearing up the mystery white spot before Boris slithers in and destroys your thread.Great lookin bike.


----------



## Boris (Jul 6, 2012)

Looks like a tooth to me.


----------



## vincev (Jul 6, 2012)

I will have to stay with Belle on this one.Paper towel.


----------



## robertc (Jul 6, 2012)

Belle,

I have been keeping tabs on your photo gallery waiting for you to post new photos. I missed this posting until now. She is looking beautiful. Great job on a great bike.

Robert


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 10, 2012)

She's a real beauty!  I've got a thing for white tires anyway since I also collect and fix up vintage baby prams, all of which have white tires.

Dave


----------

